
Supercharge your Google+ social results: Google+ Suggested Users. - thesash
http://www.recommendedusers.com/peoples-choice/
======
thesash
After writing a post about how much value the Hacker News Google+ Circle added
to my search results for technical queries when google turned on social
results (<http://thesash.me/how-google-got-its-groove-back>), I got to
thinking about how that could be applied to other interests, and then came
across this. It seems to me that despite all of the hand-wringing surrounding
the launch of social results and the implications for SEO, following experts
in a variety of areas adds a pretty impressive layer of value to search.

